# Paradigm Monitor 11 vs Axiom M60/M80



## alexadams77

I'm pretty much down to two choices right now. I've auditioned the Monitor 11's and I was wondering how they compare to the Axiom speakers? It's going to cost me around $150 to audition the Axiom speakers if I don't like them, so I'd like to know if anyone knows which would be better for my system?

Room Size: 20L x 14W x 8H
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V2200 (6 x 100w)
Center: Bose VCS-10 (100w)
Mains: Bose 701 (200w)
Rear: Bose 301 (150w)


----------



## tango

I don't know about the axiom's, but I just picked up my monitor 11's and love them.


----------



## Sonnie

I have never heard either, but FWIW... I have read many a review and never a negative remark about Paradigm.


----------



## alexadams77

Here's a very rough drawing of my HT Room


----------



## JCD

I'm a Paradigm fan. IMHO, they offer some of the most neutral sounds out there and are a great bargain.

I've never heard the Axiom's, so I can't really offer an opinion on them.

Finally, since I know you're looking to buy a good subwoofer, I'd suggest looking at Paradigm's Studio 20s. There are differing opinions on this, but I think a good bookshelf mated with the subs you're looking at will work well/better in that room.

Advantages of a bookshelf:

More flexible about placement
typically less expensive for the same performance as a floor stander (bigger box = more materials and more space taken up warehouse)
Advantages of Floorstander:

Can sometimes have lower bass extension
You don't need to buy stands
I think the monitor 11's are ~1000/pair and the Studio 20's are ~$800 -- I have no idea if those numbers are perfectly accurate, but they may be. Anyway, if you haven't, I'd suggest taking a listen to the 20's and see if you like them better. You may like them better.

JCD


----------



## Guest

I own Axiom M80's , VP150 and 4 QS8 and a HSU3 MKII for a sub. Denon 3804 for my amp.

I have heard Paradigm in a HT store. I wouldn't trade my Axiom's for the Paradigm. The sound stage is awsome, well blended and with the Dianna Krall DVD in stereo you would think the centre channel was on. The mids are unbealivable with this Cd and the bass is astounding.

Some people you hear say to much high end , but I don't think so. I think they are very well balanced and flat. Really good low end for stereo sound. I went three years no sub until recently because I really didn't need it, well yah I did but I didn't miss it.
They need room, I have them 1ft from the wall but my TV is a 52" tosh. DLP so they are pretty well flush. They are about 2 ft from the side walls, toed in a bit. 

Look at it this way if you are spending $1500 on speakers ..... $150 is not alot to pay too ship back to get what you want. I will tell you this if you do A/B Blind testing you will be keeping your $150. 
Now if you A/B test them against the Paradigm studio's 100's well, there would be competition. 
Even at that it would come down to preference. And unless I had an extra $1000 to toss away, I most likely take the Axiom because they would be close and I don't think it is a $1000 worth.
Put it this way, before they went internet based the M80's were a bargain at $1850 that they were selling in the store for.
SO at $1300 they are a steal and check out the factory outlet you get 10% off and I can't see the blemish on mine.
also if you want to save the shipping look on there website there are people who will audition thier's for you. Which leads me to another point, support is excellent and the forum is a really good place for info. If your in Nova Scotia come on over ... if not there is a huge list of poeple willing to demo. Send an email to Amie on the site and she will line you up with some one I am sure.

http://www.axiomaudio.com/boards/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=76567&an=0&page=0#Post76567

No I am not affiliated with Axiom just a proud owner


----------



## alexadams77

I ended up getting the m60's, but I knew that I'd like the m80's better, so I'm awaiting delivery of th m80's. They should leave Ontario on Monday and be West bound to BC hopefully arriving by next Monday.


----------



## alexadams77

I've had the m80's now for about 4 days now and think they are amazing. It seems like the more I turn up the volume, the more they like it. I find that my music collection sounds a lot better now and they work well with my PC13-U.


----------



## Big Worm

So what is your impressions on the Axiom vs the Paradigm? 

By the way congrats on the speakers. :T


----------



## alexadams77

The Axiom m80's are top notch that's for sure. The m60's were better then the Paradigms, no question at all, but for only a few extra bucks, I figured that I'd upgrade to the m80.

I'm actually going to take the m80's into the Paradigm dealer and see what they're comparable against. I'm sure that we'll have to go out of the Studio Series and into something else.


----------



## Big Worm

Taking your m80's to the dealer should be nice. That way you can try the up against other lines. Some say they are close to the Studio Series like you said. 

Let us know what you think.


----------



## alexadams77

I'm going to keep an open mind before I go in there, but I'm starting to think that there's nothing in the same price range that will out play the m80's. It sort of sucks now that the Paradigm site stopped listing prices of their products, prob due to the Can vs US Dollar right now.


----------



## Atama

Let us know what you think of the Axioms vs. the Paradigm Studios!! I was dead set on getting the Studio 100's but after reading some of the reviews, and seeing the $$$ difference, I am considering taking the chance and ordering the Axioms.


----------



## alexadams77

The more and more that I listen to the m80's the more of a smile comes on my face. I can't believe I paid what I did for these beasts. I'll be able to turn it up to reference levels for an entire movie this weekend and I can't wait. I just hope the wife will watch Transformers again.


----------



## Atama

What other speakers have you heard that they would be comparable to/better than? Sorry, but my curiosity has me!:hissyfit:


----------



## alexadams77

The m60's were better (sound stage, clarity, bass, etc) then the Paradigm Monitor 11's. I took the m60's in to the Paradigm dealer and they outplayed the Monitor 11's. At the same price range as the m60, Paradigm had nothing to offer me that would sound as good or better. I didn't demo any speaker that was over $1000, which I paid just shy of that to my door for the m60's.

Like I mentioned above, I'll be taking the m80's in hopefully this weekend to do another test to see what they are comparable to. This time I'm going to find a Paradigm speaker that is better then my m80's and see what the price range/difference is. If the m60's did so well, I'm sure that I'm going to be into the $2000+ range when I bring in the m80's.


----------



## Atama

My guess is that you are going to wind up having to go to a Studio series speaker to get a good comaprison. I for one will be very interested in your thoughts after you get to do a "side-by-side" evaluation. Thanks!


----------



## alexadams77

I'll have to remember to bring my SPL meter with me this time so that I can actually level match the speakers to make it a more fair comparison. I just hope that they're willing to put up with me this time around.


----------



## Big Worm

Atama said:


> My guess is that you are going to wind up having to go to a Studio series speaker to get a good comaprison. I for one will be very interested in your thoughts after you get to do a "side-by-side" evaluation. Thanks!


I agree.

Also looking forward to your comparison. What you say about the Monitor line is pretty much what I have heard when comparing them to the Axiom.


----------



## alexadams77

I'm pretty sure, could be wrong though, that the signature line is more expensive then what I paid for the m80. I am going to find out which line and model it's comparable to though.


----------



## Big Worm

alexadams77 said:


> I'm pretty sure, could be wrong though, that the signature line is more expensive then what I paid for the m80. I am going to find out which line and model it's comparable to though.


Way more!!!!! The studio line is about 2x the monitor line. The signature is about 4x times the monitor line.


----------



## Warpdrv

Hey alex... thats a great idea in the showroom comparison...

I look forward to your thoughts and review on how it went....


----------



## Atama

Alex,

How did the comparison go? Just wanted to see if there was any update.


----------



## alexadams77

It was raining like crazy last weekend and didn't feel like getting my speakers all wet. I'm going to see how the weather is this upcoming weekend and see if I can get down there for the demo/comparison.


----------



## doreytp

alexadams77 said:


> It was raining like crazy last weekend and didn't feel like getting my speakers all wet. I'm going to see how the weather is this upcoming weekend and see if I can get down there for the demo/comparison.


It's been 4.5 yrs since this last post ............. Is it still raining lol

just wondering if you ever got around to the test with the M80's ?


----------



## Andre

Noah?


----------

